# Woher bekommt man die JFace-Javadoc?



## SamHotte (27. Apr 2006)

Hi,

dank Forum-/Google-Suche habe ich die SWT-Javadoc nun in Eclipse einbinden können; aber ich fand nirgends einen Hinweis auf die JFace-Javadocs (ich hab in meinem Projekt die drei Jars swt.jar, org.eclipse.jface_3.1.1.jar und org.eclipse.core.runtime_3.1.1.jar, und nur für das swt.jar konnte ich was finden) - hat jemand eine Idee?

Besten Dank!


----------



## byte (27. Apr 2006)

Suchst Du das hier?


----------



## SamHotte (27. Apr 2006)

Prinzipiell ja, aber ich möchte es in Eclipse ohne Internetzugang auf Knopfdruck (Shift-F2) angezeigt bekommen ...


----------



## SamHotte (2. Mai 2006)

Keiner da, der sowas mal gemacht hat? :cry:


----------



## SamHotte (4. Mai 2006)

Vielleicht zum Verständnis: gesucht ist die lokale Einbindung der API in Eclipse, die auch funzt, wenn kein Internetzugang besteht. Wenn das jar richtig eingebunden wäre, würde ich Tooltips bekommen und mit Shift-F2 auf der richtigen Seite in der API landen.
Aktuell lande ich entweder in einer Fehlermeldung oder, wenn ich die jar-Datei im Eclipse-Plugin-Directory als Javadoc-Position angebe, auf einer leeren Webseite.
Niemand eine Idee? Googeln und Forensuche bringen leider keine Hilfe.


----------



## SamHotte (11. Mai 2006)

kann keiner, schade...


----------



## AlArenal (11. Mai 2006)

Wo sollte da im JAR auch ein Javadoc-Kommentar sein?

Lad dir die JavaDoc oder den Source runter und hinterleg ihn der Lib in deinem Projekt. (Project Properties -> Java Build Bath -> das JAR -> Javadoc location/Source attachment)


----------



## SamHotte (11. Mai 2006)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wo sollte da im JAR auch ein Javadoc-Kommentar sein?


weil bei diversen anderen Plugins (wie z.B. der swt.jar selbst) dies der Fall ist ...



			
				AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Lad dir die JavaDoc oder den Source runter und hinterleg ihn der Lib in deinem Projekt. (Project Properties -> Java Build Bath -> das JAR -> Javadoc location/Source attachment)


Mach' ich. Lästig allerdings, dass man das für jedes Projekt neu mit 1..n Plugins machen muss (SWT, Log4j, ...).


----------



## AlArenal (11. Mai 2006)

SamHotte hat gesagt.:
			
		

> AlArenal hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist aber eher unüblich. Wenn ich nem Kunden ne Anwendung gebe, muss es ja nicht sein, dass alles noch um zig MB aufgebläht ist, weil da noch JavaDocs drin sind. Da wärs ja nervig, wenn ich den Schmonz vorher erst auseinanderpflücken müsste.



			
				SamHotte hat gesagt.:
			
		

> AlArenal hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Leider kann mans auch nicht über das Anlegen von User Libraries machen, da man dort Source und JavaDoc nicht extra angeben kann.


----------



## SamHotte (11. Mai 2006)

... noch lästiger ist allerdings, dass ich von hier aus nicht auf einen CVS-Server komme (die Firewall-Administration ist hier im Haus sehr restriktiv). Gibt es eine alternative Fundstelle für die JFace-Sourcen (die sind leider auch nicht im Lieferumfang des Eclipse-SDK-???.zip)?


----------



## SamHotte (12. Mai 2006)

Korrigiere mich - die sind doch im Lieferumfang (wusste ich aber nicht): in eclipse/plugins/org.eclipse.rcp.source_x.x.x ... ich find's nicht logisch, dass die nicht auch in ...platform.source... liegen. Naja, egal, endlich die Lösung gefunden und Schwamm 'drüber.


----------

